# Help me ID my fish please



## Peril (Feb 6, 2012)

As a forewarning, I got those as a present from a fellow aquarist that didn't specify the name. I believe them to be a hybrid of some sort, but I could be wrong. I have 9 of those little guys and as I will be adding more fish, I'd like to know what they are. The largest one so far is 6 inches long.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks like a Hap/Lab hybrid.


----------

